# Wifi (orinoco) PCMCIA card and linux kernel 2.6.1

## Lynggaard

I have just tried to upgrade my laptop from a 2.4 kernel to 2.6.1-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources), and now I can't get my wifi SMC card  to work

The problem seems to be that it cannot load the module and when when it (with a bit of hacking) does then it fails

First problem:

The cardmanager reports that it cannot load the module /lib/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o

That is most likely because my make modules_install places it in 

/lib/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.ko

How do I make my cardmanager look the other  place ?

Second Problem:

If I by copying the modules around to the various places, and my hacking the /etc/pcmcia/config file, makes it sort of find the module I get a

" bind 'orinoco' to socket 0 failed, invalid argument"

I have tried to google this but I haven't found a solution, since most How-to's refer to kernel 2.4.x, and in 2.4.x my card worked fine..

----------

## UberLord

Try re-emerging pcmcia-cs

----------

## Lynggaard

Hi

thanx for the suggestion, but it didn't help...

----------

## jourbans

With 2.6, I don't believe you can use the modules that come with pcmcia-cs.  You'll need to build pcmcia into the kernel as modules (where appropriate), reboot, then re-emerge pcmcia-cs so it only installs cardmgr and the other utils the pcmcia uses.

----------

## PacketCollision

Emerging pcmcia-cs always errors out on mm-sources-2.6.1.  I'm re-emergeing mm-sources to see if I can get a newer version to work, but so far I'm stumped.  I have kernel pcmcia support compiled in.

----------

## Sm1

make sure that when re-emerging pcmcia-cs that it is emerging the latest version (3.2.5).  Mine kept wanting to emerge 3.2.4, so i just forced it with

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.ebuild
```

3.2.4 kept claiming that i had an inferior verison of modutils which arent used anymore with kernel 2.6.1

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

Ive got a netgear 401M or 410M or something

1)

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

2)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs (or whatever you do for the most recent version)

3)

add yenta_socket to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

----------

## reesm

Is that an orinoco card or a prism based card? because if it's a prism card it might be backwards compatible with the orinoco drivers. if it's a prism card, have you tried the linux-wlan-ng drivers? they work rock solid on my smc 2532w-b pc card.

----------

